# waxstock tickets, for sale



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

well ive bought tickets in advance bk in march, and basically id love to go but thinking on it now, ive just got to much on and carnt justify the 426 mile, 8hr round trip, the hotel, and il more than likey see a ton of stuff il want to buy. going away end on july aswel dont help ether, so my tickets are for sale if interested

£18 + £1 post thats the early bird price even tho its pasted, il include the stickers i had with them also.

interested please pm me


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Sold :thumb:


----------

